# صلاة البابا بندكتس السادس عشر للعذراء في لوريتو



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*صلاة البابا بندكتس السادس عشر للعذراء في لوريتو


يا مريم، أم الـ "نعم"، لقد أصغيت إلى يسوعوتعرفين نبرة صوته ودقات قلبه.

يا نجمة الصبح، حدثينا عنه

أخبرينا عن مسيرتك لنتبعه على درب الإيمان




يا مريم، أنت التي سكنت مع يسوع

إطبعي في حياتنا أحاسيسك،

طواعيتك، وصمتك الذي يصغي

ويجعل الكلمة تزهر في خيارات الحرية الحقيقية



يا مريم، حدثينا عن يسوع،

لكي تشع نضارة إيماننا

في أعيننا وتدفىء قلب من يلتقي بنا،

كما فعلت أنت خلال زيارتك لإليصابات

التي، في شيخوختها، ابتهجت معك لعطية الحياة.


يا مريم العذراء،

ساعدينا لنحمل الفرح في العالم، وكما فعلت في قانا،

اطلبي من كل شاب، ملتزم في خدمة الإخوة،

أن يفعل فقط ما يأمر به يسوع.



يا مريم، التفتي بنظرك إلى لقاء الشبيبة،

ليكون أرض الكنيسة الإيطالية الخصبة.

صلّي لكيما يولد فينا يسوع، المائت والقائم،

ويحولنا إلى ليل ممتلىء بالنور، ممتلىء به.



يا مريم، يا عذراء لوريتو ويا باب السماء،

ساعدينا لنرفع أنظارنا إلى العلاء.

نريد أن نرى يسوع، وأن نتحدث اليه،

وأن نعلن للجميع عن محبته.


امين*​


----------



## marcelino (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*جميله جدا*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخت روكا /*
*الصلاة جميلة وأختيارك لنا جميل لكي نقرئها معك أجمل*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 ديسمبر 2009)

> ​
> يا مريم، يا عذراء لوريتو ويا باب السماء،
> 
> ساعدينا لنرفع أنظارنا إلى العلاء.
> ...



اميــــن 
ميرررسى على الصلاه يا روكا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## النهيسى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*منتهى الشكر


آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

السيد المسيح يكون معااكم​*


----------



## طحبوش (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليكي


----------



## grges monir (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جميلة ومميزة جدا
ميرسى على اختيارك الرائع روكا


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*



يا مريم، يا عذراء لوريتو ويا باب السماء،

ساعدينا لنرفع أنظارنا إلى العلاء.

نريد أن نرى يسوع، وأن نتحدث اليه،

وأن نعلن للجميع عن محبته.


امين

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين

شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *جميله جدا*​


* ميرسي ليك*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *الأخت روكا /*
> *الصلاة جميلة وأختيارك لنا جميل لكي نقرئها معك أجمل*


*ميرسي ليك نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــن
> ميرررسى على الصلاه يا روكا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*امين*
*ميرسي كوكو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *منتهى الشكر​*
> 
> 
> *آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*​
> ...


* ميرسي *
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2010)

rain قال:


> شكرا ليكي


* ميرسي ليك*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *امين*​
> *شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة*​


* امين*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2010)

grges monir قال:


> جميلة ومميزة جدا
> ميرسى على اختيارك الرائع روكا


* ميرسي جرجس*
*نورتني*​


----------

